# Os 9 sur nouveaux macs...



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Je dispose d'un pm g4 1ghz 768 de ram. Je suis un jeune switcher alors je vous prie de me pardonner si je dis des enormités.

Aprés avoir parcouru les forums et les magazines et le peu de connaissances que j'ai sur mac j'ai trouvé qq articles qui affirmaient que le demarrage en os 9 avec les nouveuax macs etaient possibles. Notement sur mac generation, voici ce que j'ai trouvé :
----------------
- Installez Tinkertool 
- Affichez tous les fichiers invisibles 
- Relancez le Finder 
- Insérez le CD de restauration et cherchez le dossier ".Images" 
- Double-cliquez sur OS9General.dmg 
- Glissez-déposez le Dossier Système sur votre disque dur 
- Redémarrez 
------------------

J'ai trouvé une methode sur mac bidouille qui dit q'en installant un autre disque dur, et en installant os9 dessus on pourrait demarrer sous 9.

Ce que j'aimerais c'est trouver des temoignages de personnes qui ont tenté la manip et savoir si c'est concluant ou non .
Un petit peu d'aide pour un etudiant perdu. En fait il me faudrait l'avis d'un expert eclairé (pour ne pas flinguer ma machine si il y a moyen ...)


S'y il vous plait ca urge  !! Merci.
Mon adresse si cela est necessaire teotrap@yahoo.fr


----------



## takamaka (27 Mai 2003)

Hé ! Avec la bécane que tu as, t'es pas bien sous X ?


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

G un probléme pour l'installation de logiciel que je ne dispose que pour le 9 ...
Et pouvoir redemarrer sous le 9 me permettrais de m'en servir...


----------



## imaout (27 Mai 2003)

Et il ne marche pas sous Classic ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * G un probléme pour l'installation de logiciel que je ne dispose que pour le 9 ...
Et pouvoir redemarrer sous le 9 me permettrais de m'en servir...

* 

[/QUOTE]

ben la je comprends pas ...moi aussi ,il me reste des logiciels os9(photoshop par exemple)...et ben j'ai jamais redémmarré sous 9 !!
en mode classic ,cela marche tres bien...

tes logiciels ,ils ne marchent pas sous classic??

si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est et bien va dans préférences systeme a la ligne systeme ,deuxieme icone ,intitulée classic,clique dessus et demarre le mode classic...
ensuite ,tu verras que tes programmes os 9 vont tourner.

SYD.


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Non , je peux pas installer sous classic il faudrait que je puisse booter avec os 9 pour cela .
En esperant une reponse merci.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * Non , je peux pas installer sous classic il faudrait que je puisse booter avec os 9 pour cela .
En esperant une reponse merci.   * 

[/QUOTE]

mais c'est quoi tes programmes ???
bizarre çà...
mais tu as peut etre raison...
mon driver d'imprimante,fonctionne sous OSX ,mais l'installateur ne fonctionnait qu'en bootant sous 9!
en fait ,c'est idiot ,que les nouveaux mac ne fonctionnent pas sous 9 ...
et si tu reformate ton disque dur et que tu réinstalle un bon vieux systeme 9 ??
ou alors boote sur un disc externe sur lequel tu installe os 9 ...
a mon avis ,cela doit marcher...

SYD...
sur ce bonne nuit


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * G un probléme pour l'installation de logiciel que je ne dispose que pour le 9 ...
Et pouvoir redemarrer sous le 9 me permettrais de m'en servir...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Excuse ma curiosité, mais quel genre ? Des logiciels qui ne tourneraient pas du tout sous classic, et qui ne seraient pas remplaçables par d'autres ?

Si tu installes un Dossier Système 9, comme le décrit par exemple la manip que tu cites, tu pourras lancer Classic sous X. Et là ton installeur ne tourne pas ?


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Tout d'abord je m'excuse mais je n'avais pas bien ciblé le forum, raison pour laquelle le message a ete deplacé.

Donc imposible d'installer final cut(pour citer le logiciel) et il faudrait que je sache si ont peut booter sur un autre disque sur lequel on aura installé SEULEMENT mac os 9 . 

On sera alors obligé de booter sur os 9 non ? vu qu'il sera seul sur le disque.

Merci de vos reponses car j'aimerais etre sur.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2003)

Je me permets d'apporter une remarque personnelle. Comme tu es un switcher, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu voudrais rendre ta machine bootable sous OS9. Je te conseille de laisser tomber OS9 et de t'intéresser et d'apprendre OSX.

Tu ne penses pas?


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

il faut lire le post ...
Non,j'ai un réel problème pour installer des logiciels et il faut que je puisse booter sous os 9 imperativement.
Je n'ai pas d'autres solution et je redemande si qq'un a essayé une methode.

Je suis sur que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.

Merci.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * il faut lire le post ...
Non,j'ai un réel problème pour installer des logiciels et il faut que je puisse booter sous os 9 imperativement.
Je n'ai pas d'autres solution et je redemande si qq'un a essayé une methode. (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai lu le post, mais je trouve un peu lourd pour un switcher de devoir apprendre deux systèmes, et dont un n'est plus développé. De plus, la plupart des logiciels tournent sous OSX.


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Non mais bon je suis etudiant ,je ne peut pas payer certains logiciels dont j'apprends à me servir au prix fort c'est impossible .

Je cherche juste qqun qui pourra resoudre mon probleme et crtifier cette methode de boot.


----------



## Télémac (27 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * Non mais bon je suis etudiant ,je ne peut pas payer certains logiciels dont j'apprends à me servir au prix fort c'est impossible .

Je cherche juste qqun qui pourra resoudre mon probleme et crtifier cette methode de boot.
* 

[/QUOTE]

final cut express et à un prix compétitif  au regard de fcPro et démarre sous X

et les bidouilles il faut les éviter car tu ne maitrises pas encore le mac et tôt ou tard il y aura des pblms.

 Il ne faut pas oublier que le bidouilleurs connaissent les systèmes.


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Non, je crois que vous ne me comprenez pas, je ne cherche pas de conseil sur ce qui est bon ou pas (même si j'en ai bessoin il est vrai !); je cherche une aide à une question precise :
COMMENT BOOTER SOUS OS 9 AVEC LES NOUVEAUX MACS

J'ai expliqué mon cas pour qu'il soit mieux cerné
Je cherche un bidouilleur, qqun qui s'y connait moyennant services ou un arrangement pour booter sous 9. Bcp de personnes doivent avoir ces connaissances(et ne les font pas partager...), mais moi etant un novice, je privilegie la santé de ma machine et demande conseil avant de faire une manip qui ne marcherais pas.

Cela fait depuis 3 semaines que j'ai eu mon mac et que j'eccume les forums et les magasins pour une aide ,en vain,je suis etudaint comme dit precedement  pas tres fortuné(surtout depuis l'achat de ce mac) et pour faire tourner mes logiciels il me faut un boot os9 point. Mon reseau de connaissances evolue majoritairement sur pc .

Allez montrez moi que les utilisateurs de mac sont aussi solidaires qu'ils le disent. Ou est cette communauté ? 
Merci


----------



## teotip (27 Mai 2003)

Excusez mais au cas ou que ma demande ait eu de l'impact voici mon mail teotrap@yahoo.fr

Merci


----------



## Télémac (28 Mai 2003)

Nous avons tous très bien compris

le pblm est simple

ou beaucoup de macusers sont encore sous 9 et ta question ne les concerne pas.

ou ils ont migré sous X et acheté les logiciels sous X qui ne se laissent plus s'installer si on ne boote pas sous classic

pour ta question, j'ai eu les même pblms que toi

et bien j'ai acheté d'autres logiciels car il y a des manipulations que l'on ne peut plus faire sur les dernières machines.

Pour ce qui est de bidouiller, contrairement à  ce que tu penses, ces personnes sont minoritaires et ce n'est pas qu'elles ne veulent pas partager qu'elles ne communiquent pas ce que tu cherches, c'est qu'elles ne savent pas.

Si déjà tu cherches depuis 3 semaines sans trouver de réponse, ceci démontre bien que les bidouilleurs sur macs ne sont pas aussi légions que sur PC


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> *(...) Si déjà tu cherches depuis 3 semaines sans trouver de réponse, ceci démontre bien que les bidouilleurs sur macs ne sont pas aussi légions que sur PC    * 

[/QUOTE]

Sur PC, c'est presque normal de bidouiller... faut bien que ça marche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement, suivant la bidouille effectuée, ça ne fait pas sauter la garantie?


----------



## teotip (28 Mai 2003)

Merci telemac je ne suis pas seul donc ...Enfin toi tu a resolu ton problème, mais peut tu expliquer les problemes que tu a rencontré,au cas ou cela pourrait m'aider.
As tu essayé au moins  une methode pour avoir os 9 aussi.


----------



## Télémac (28 Mai 2003)

j'ai OS 9.2.2

mais pas moyen de lancer certaine application si on ne démarre pas sous 9

exemple tout simple imovie2 lancée sous classic au départ d'OSX : chez moi, j'ai un message d'erreur qui m'informe que cette application n'est pas gérée par le TDB d'OS X

solution?

viré imovie 2 sous 9

et installé imovie 2 sous X


autre cas : mon scanner SCSI ne fonctionne pas sous X

pas moyen de scanner en SCSI sous  classic au départ d'os X

solution?
j'ai acheté un nouveau scanner, et offert gratuitement sur ce forum le scanner à qui le voulait

je n'ai pas d'autre solution dans le sens que tu espères.


----------



## bacman (28 Mai 2003)

même combat pour moi; je suis sous X depuis les débuts mais j'avais conservé un vieux scanner HP SCSI qui avait l'avantage de gerer le format A4+ et ne fonctionnait que sous 9;
j'avais trouvé 3 combines ici et là pour booter sous 9 sur les derniers macs mais toutes se sont révéles bancales; la seule combine fiable serait de procurer un cd hardware test qui a été distribué à certains SAV et qui seul autorise encore le boot en 9 sur les derniers G4.
J'ai finalement fait l'acquisition d'un scanner de derniere génération et 99% de mes softs sont natifs os X .


----------



## teotip (28 Mai 2003)

Explique ce qui s'est revelé bancal comme solution et lesquelles tu a experimentés stp .

Qu'es ce qu'il n'allait pas?


Es ce que tu a essayé de booter sur un autre disque sur lequel tu aurait seulement installé os 9?
Merci


----------



## bacman (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * Explique ce qui s'est revelé bancal comme solution et lesquelles tu a experimentés stp .

Qu'es ce qu'il n'allait pas?


Es ce que tu a essayé de booter sur un autre disque sur lequel tu aurait seulement installé os 9?
Merci  * 

[/QUOTE]

solution 1 
- Installez Tinkertool 
- Affichez tous les fichiers invisibles 
- Relancez le Finder 
- Insérez le CD de restauration et cherchez le dossier ".Images" 
- Double-cliquez sur OS9General.dmg 
- Glissez-déposez le Dossier Système sur votre disque dur 
- Redémarrez 

solution 2 
installer CloneX sur la nouvelle machine, et je restaure l'image macos9 sur une partition indépendante. 

Je reboot, et dans les préférences system / demarage, je peux booter sur os9. 

Solution 3 non vérifiée  avec les derniers firmware 
le ti 1GHZ comme le 867 ne boote que sur le 9,22 du DVD qui contient un enabler spécifique à ces machines, ce même 9,22 ne s'installe que sur la partition osX à partir du DVD. 
astuce: l'installer une premiere fois sur la partition OS X puis logger en root et le déplacer sur une autre partition, ensuite réinstaller classic depuis le DVD sur la partition os X ; 

En fait aucune solution ne fonctionne chez moi
NOTA: je ne peux booter sur un autre disque interne ou externe sous X bien sûr qu'à condition d'y avoir installé un systeme fourni ave le DVD d'origine; il y a donc un enabler systeme spécifique pour la derniere génération de g4


----------



## teotip (28 Mai 2003)

Mais si on installe  os 9 sur un autre disque interne , et seulement un os 9 cela pourrait il marcher ?
On pourrait choisir au demarage sur quel disque booter et si l'on choisi celui sur lequel il y a os 9 l'ordinateur serait obligé de demarrer avec os 9...non?


----------



## bacman (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * Mais si on installe  os 9 sur un autre disque interne , et seulement un os 9 cela pourrait il marcher ?
On pourrait choisir au demarage sur quel disque booter et si l'on choisi celui sur lequel il y a os 9 l'ordinateur serait obligé de demarrer avec os 9...non?  * 

[/QUOTE]

négatif, j'ai 3 disques internes, 2 externes, tous ont un systeme 9 qui n'est pas vu par les prefs systeme/démarrage.
désolé


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par teotip:</font><hr /> * Non mais bon je suis etudiant ,je ne peut pas payer certains logiciels dont j'apprends à me servir au prix fort c'est impossible .

Je cherche juste qqun qui pourra resoudre mon probleme et crtifier cette methode de boot.
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi ton logiciel?
peut etre que quelqu'un l'a ici pour OSX et pourrait t'ne faire une copie?

SYD


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mai 2003)

quelqu'un pourrait peut etre lui faire une copie du logiciel dont il a besoin?
c'est bete de devoir booter sous 9 ...
moi je ne le fait pas ,parce que toutes mes applis anciennes tournent sous classic...

SYD


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * 

négatif, j'ai 3 disques internes, 2 externes, tous ont un systeme 9 qui n'est pas vu par les prefs systeme/démarrage.
désolé   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et est-ce que tu les vois en rebootant et en pressant alt jusqu'a ce que les volumes bootables apparaissent ... ?


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

merci de ne pas poursuivre dans cette direction car ceci se nomme  "piratage de logiciel" 

pour la question de départ

on ne peut plus faire certaine opération, donc il faut cesser de vouloir réaliser ce qui n'est plus possible

vous achetez une machine super avec un  os super, mais certains logiciels ne tounent plus sur le nouveau sytème, il faut cesser d'aller contre nature 

inutile de relancer le débat sur cette question de compatibilité et qu'Apple foire sur ce coup;

exemple microsoft a bien sortie Xp qui ne sait pas faire tourner des applications émanants de krosoft (comme par exemple une encylopédie krosoft tournant sous windows 2000 et incompatible xp)
 ceci pour dire que lorsque l'on fait un choix nous le décidons en connaissance de cause .


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> * merci de ne pas poursuivre dans cette direction car ceci se nomme  "piratage de logiciel" 


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais non tous ces gens ont MacOS X avec classic, donc OS 9 ...


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Mais non tous ces gens ont MacOS X avec classic, donc OS 9 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

tu m'expliques?


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> * 
heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

tu m'expliques?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce n'est pas inclus dans le DVD d'install ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> * merci de ne pas poursuivre dans cette direction car ceci se nomme  "piratage de logiciel" 

pour la question de départ

on ne peut plus faire certaine opération, donc il faut cesser de vouloir réaliser ce qui n'est plus possible

vous achetez une machine super avec un  os super, mais certains logiciels ne tounent plus sur le nouveau sytème, il faut cesser d'aller contre nature 

inutile de relancer le débat sur cette question de compatibilité et qu'Apple foire sur ce coup;

exemple microsoft a bien sortie Xp qui ne sait pas faire tourner des applications émanants de krosoft (comme par exemple une encylopédie krosoft tournant sous windows 2000 et incompatible xp)
 ceci pour dire que lorsque l'on fait un choix nous le décidons en connaissance de cause .



* 

[/QUOTE]

ne  soyons pas hypocrites!


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ce n'est pas inclus dans le DVD d'install ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne comprends pas
c'est toi qui propose une solution
explique stp

merci pour ton aide


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> * 

je ne comprends pas
c'est toi qui propose une solution
explique stp

merci pour ton aide   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans plusieurs forums, des personnes ont expliqué que le classic de Jaguar pouvait servir de MacOS 9 à part entière. Il suffit de s'y référrer. Je ne suis pas touché puisque dans mon pack Titanium il y a un CD OS 9.2.1 ...


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sydney Bristow:</font><hr /> * 

ne  soyons pas hypocrites! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nous ne le sommes pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la charte  signée pour être membre de Macg est claire
ne m'obligez pas à censurer

 je déteste le faire
mais  nous avons des obligations légales même si elles déplaisent, et je refuse d'assumer les incitations au piratage.( la liberté de chacun cesse la où commence celles des autres)
si ce débat doit continuer, faites le en privé mais pas en public

merci pour la compréhension générale


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Dans plusieurs forums, des personnes ont expliqué que le classic de Jaguar pouvait servir de MacOS 9 à part entière. Il suffit de s'y référrer. Je ne suis pas touché puisque dans mon pack Titanium il y a un CD OS 9.2.1 ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

stp
je ne comprends toujours pas
je relève que tu veux nous aider alors explique

merci


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Jaguar installe un Mac OS Classic, OK ? C'est un MacOS 9.2.2 complet en fait. On peut le copier sur un autre volume et booter dessus (pour les machines qui ont le droit de booter sous OS 9). J'ai lu plusieurs témoignages sur des sites américains. 

_
Hi Robert; 

No OS 9 CD comes with the new iBooks - just an OS X 10.2 CD (actually two CDs) There is also a three-CD software restore set, whiCharles W. Moore I presume contains OS 9.2.2 as part of the global software restore. I never ran it. 

When I reformatted and partitioned my hard drive, I just dragged the stuff I wanted to keep, including the factory install of OS 9.2.2, onto my external FireWire HD, reformatted the drive; then dragged everything back on to the iBook's drive. I ran the 10.2.1 CDs to reinstall Jaguar on the primary partition, but just dragged my saved copy  of OS 9.2.2 onto another partition. It boots fine and works from there as Classic mode in OS X as well. 

However, I could have run the Software Restore CDs and then moved the OS 9 stuff to the second partiton by dragging. 

Charles 
_


----------



## Télémac (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Jaguar installe un Mac OS Classic, OK ? C'est un MacOS 9.2.2 complet en fait. On peut le copier sur un autre volume et booter dessus (pour les machines qui ont le droit de booter sous OS 9). J'ai lu plusieurs témoignages sur des sites américains. 


Hi Robert; 

No OS 9 CD comes with the new iBooks - just an OS X 10.2 CD (actually two CDs) There is also a three-CD software restore set, whiCharles W. Moore I presume contains OS 9.2.2 as part of the global software restore. I never ran it. 

When I reformatted and partitioned my hard drive, I just dragged the stuff I wanted to keep, including the factory install of OS 9.2.2, onto my external FireWire HD, reformatted the drive; then dragged everything back on to the iBook's drive. I ran the 10.2.1 CDs to reinstall Jaguar on the primary partition, but just dragged my saved copy  of OS 9.2.2 onto another partition. It boots fine and works from there as Classic mode in OS X as well. 

However, I could have run the Software Restore CDs and then moved the OS 9 stuff to the second partiton by dragging. 

Charles 
 * 

[/QUOTE]

ok super sympa d'essayé d'aider notre ami qui a généré ce post au départ

mais commes nous sommes en communauté francophone, je dois confesser  que je ne comprends rien à l'anglais

comme tu sembles détenir la soluce au pblm de notre ami, tu peux nous traduire pour qu'il ai enfin une réponse à son pblm car la j'ai peur que nous squattons son post inutilement ce que  je pense tu ne souhaites pas non plus


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

Bon j'essaie de traduire :

_Bonjour Robert,

Aucun Cd d'OS 9 n'est inclus avec les nouveaux iBooks - just un CD OS 10.2 (en fait deux CDs). Il y a aussi un pack de restauration de 3 CD, lequel je suppose contient OS 9.2.2 au sein de la restauration complète des logiciels. Je ne l'ai pas lancé.

Quand j'ai reformaté et partitionné mon disque dur, j'ai juste copié les choses que je voulais garder, y compris l'installation d'usine de Mac OS 9.2.2, sur mon disque externe Firewire. Puis j'ai tout remis sur le disque dur de mon iBook. J'ai installé Jaguar sur la première partition à partir des CD 10.2.1, et ai juste copier ma copie de sauvegarde de Mac OS 9.2.2 sur une autre partition. elle démarre bien et marche aussi en mode Classic dans OS X.

Neanmoins, j'aurais pu lancer la restauration depuis les CD et déplacé le dossier OS 9 sur une autre partition.

Charles_

En gros s'il ne veut pas toucher ce qu'il a et se faire une partition OS 9 bootable, qu'il installe les CD de restaurations sur une partition libre et là-dedans, il aura un OS 9.2.2 complet et bootable à copier ou il veut ...


----------



## bacman (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et est-ce que tu les vois en rebootant et en pressant alt jusqu'a ce que les volumes bootables apparaissent ... ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
ça serait trop facile, seules les partitions os X apparaissent;
les rom ont été modifiées,
j'avais lu quelque part que le seul os 9 bootable doit contenir un enabler correspondant et cet enabler n'est présent que sur les cd hardware test de certains SAV.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bacman:</font><hr /> * 
ça serait trop facile, seules les partitions os X apparaissent;
les rom ont été modifiées,
j'avais lu quelque part que le seul os 9 bootable doit contenir un enabler correspondant et cet enabler n'est présent que sur les cd hardware test de certains SAV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu n'as pas essayé de chercher sur le net. Après tout on trouve bien le firmware "différent" (pour ne pas parler de choses interdites) des lecteurs de DVD ...


----------



## bacman (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu n'as pas essayé de chercher sur le net. Après tout on trouve bien le firmware "différent" (pour ne pas parler de choses interdites) des lecteurs de DVD ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
J?avoue n?avoir pas trop passé de temps pour ça
Démarrer sur os 9 n?est plus une priorité pour mois depuis longtemps
Et d?ailleurs mon powerbook 867 peux booter sous 9.
La derniere fois que ça m?a servi, ça remonte à l?année derniere pour installer la premiere demo de F1 racing qui bloquait sous X


----------



## josrandal (31 Mai 2003)

Salut,
je comprends le probléme du premier post car je vais vivre les mêmes angoisses: les jeux Combat Mission 1 &amp; 2 ne tournent ni sous X ni sous Classic, donc moi aussi je souhaiterais savoir si les nouveaux PowerMacs peuvent démarrer sous 9,2,2 à partir d'un disque externe et/ou d'une partition du disque interne.
Merci


----------



## Télémac (31 Mai 2003)

Apple a annoncé que les nouveaux G4 ne boote plus sous 9, aussi à moins d'échanger ces nouvelles machines contre un G4 qui permet encore de le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il n'y a pas d'autres solutions.

Pour ceux qui viennent de switcher ceci ne devraient pas leur poser de pblm car les machines sont livrées avec ce qu'il faut pour de suite aller sur le net, faire de la vidéo, et de la bureautique. et ces personnes n'ont pas d'anciens logiciels (à ma connaissance les applis sur pc ne tournent pas encore sous OS X en natif sauf en utilisant virtual PC).

Pour ceux qui avaient un mac et ont changé pour un nouveau G4, les anciens softs qui ne tournent pas dans classic et bien il faut acheter les nouveaux.

Et inutile de dire c'est pas bien d'Apple il l'a annoncé.

est  cette situation est tout aussi valable pour ceux qui sont sur Windows.

En effet, j'entend à longueur de journée des collègues qui rallent car XP ne fait plus tourner certains de leurs anciens Jeux

pire

certaines des applis Krosoft, (comme une certaine encyclopédie)- ne tournent plus sous XP alors que c'est le même fournisseur (Microsoft) et les collègues doivent raheter l'encyclopédie pour XP

Sympa.


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Télémac:</font><hr /> *...Pour ceux qui viennent de switcher ceci ne devraient pas leur poser de pblm car les machines sont livrées avec ce qu'il faut pour de suite aller sur le net, faire de la vidéo, et de la bureautique. et ces personnes n'ont pas d'anciens logiciels...* 

[/QUOTE]
Si, ceux qui veulent faire tourner des logiciels piratés !...
Bref, ils sont punis par où ils ont voulu pécher !...
Désolé mais je trouve çà normal et moral... 
Faut pas pousser !...


----------



## Yan Wu (2 Juin 2003)

Ne pas savoir être à l'écoute des utilisateurs et forcer à accepter un point de vue. Telle est l'approche d'Apple depuis 1984.

Avant de m'insulter, je tiens à dire que je ne renie en rien les qualités de la Pomme, mais question ouverture d'esprit, je trouve cela pas génial.

Quand Jobs a dit le lecteur de D7 est obsolète, les utilisateurs Apple ont du s'en passer. Idem pour OSX, puisque c'est devenu indispensable à la stratégie numérique de Jobs. Je me permets juste de faire remarquer que, quand on a des machines qui, au niveau de la puissance brute, ne tiennent pas la route, on évite de sortir un OS qui brille autant par sa beauté que par sa lourdeur.

Dernièrement sur cuk.ch, un photographe pestait contre le fait de ne pas pouvoir booter sur son PB 12' et par là même contre sa lenteure, non pas à traiter les images, mais à les manipluler sous le finder!!! Un comble non, pour un système qui se veut performant et productif?

C'est la raison pour laquelle, je ne changerai pas de Mac avant un bout de temps, car OSX n'est pas en harmonie avec les machines actuelles selon moi.


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> * Ne pas savoir être à l'écoute des utilisateurs et forcer à accepter un point de vue. Telle est l'approche d'Apple depuis 1984...* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, çà c'est une assertion fausse et pleine de mauvaise foi...
Par contre écrire que nombreux furent les dirigeants d'Apple peu éclairés, voir aveugles ! Là, c'est une vérité incontournable !...
De toute son histoire Apple n'a finalement connu qu'un seul patron visionnaire, c'est Jobs !...
Aujourd'hui encore plus que jamais...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> *...je tiens à dire que je ne renie en rien les qualités de la Pomme, mais question ouverture d'esprit, je trouve cela pas génial...* 

[/QUOTE]
A l'opposé du monde d'en face !...
Là, je suis mdr...
Mieux vaut un esprit à géométrie variable que pas du tout... Ou plutôt à une seule vue : sus aux vaches à lait ! Non !...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> *Quand Jobs a dit le lecteur de D7 est obsolète...* 

[/QUOTE]
Est ce vraiment si problématique !?...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> *...quand on a des machines qui, au niveau de la puissance brute, ne tiennent pas la route, on évite de sortir un OS qui brille autant par sa beauté que par sa lourdeur....* 

[/QUOTE]
Là, c'est de la mauvaise foi, Apple est parti sur des engagements industriels que son fournisseur, moto, n'a pas tenus... Trop facile de rejeter la faute sur Apple...
Quand à Mac Os X, c'est facile de le critiquer sous cet angle... 
Surtout que ce n'est pas une complête réalité ; par contre, il a fallut vraiment attendre 18 mois pour avoir un bon couple machine/os...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yan Wu:</font><hr /> *...C'est la raison pour laquelle, je ne changerai pas de Mac avant un bout de temps, car OSX n'est pas en harmonie avec les machines actuelles selon moi.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui, pour un certain nombre de cas particuliers...
Mais nous savons tous que ce tunnel voit sa fin...


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *
> Si, ceux qui veulent faire tourner des logiciels piratés !...
> Bref, ils sont punis par où ils ont voulu pécher !...
> Désolé mais je trouve çà normal et moral...
> ...



Alors là faut la noter celle là... nan mais écoutez le père la morale, ...(effacé).
Je suis plutôt d'accord avec le fond mais quand je le vois dit comme ça, je me sent tout nauséeux d'un coup...
.  


si la manière de poster de Gols peut te sembler "brutale", je pense que les arguments que tu as exposé  n'ont rien a voir non plus avec le sujet technique.

j'ai donc suppriméde  les mots susceptibles  de provoquer un  "risque" d'échanges postaux hors sujet

merci pour ta compréhension.


----------



## alorslabravo (24 Juin 2003)

teotip a dit:
			
		

> *
> j'ai un réel problème pour installer des logiciels et il faut que je puisse booter sous os 9 imperativement.
> *



hello c'est quoi les softs qui ont besoin d'etre installé en rebootant?
tu sais il existe bcp de soft open source aussi utilisable sur os x relativement facilement si on a un peu le temps (notamment gimp pour la retouche photo qui vaut photoshop pour 0 euro)
à bientot


----------



## teotip (26 Juin 2003)

final cut


----------



## Télémac (26 Juin 2003)

teotip, il faut savoir tourner la page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce n'est pas possible de démarrer avec ces machines sous 9, point. 


tu veux la lune désolé nous ne vendons que Mars. Il n'y a pas de bidouille pour rapprocher Mars de la Lune. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu as une superbe machine, un bon sytème, tu ne peux pas acheter final cut certes et bien soit que tu l'utilise à titre prof et dans ce cas tu peux l'acheter, soit que tu l'utilise à titre d'utilisateur privé comme étudiant et imovie est livré gratuitement et convient parfaitement.

et en finalité Teotip, comment se fait-il en ayant  acheté une machine toute neuve sous OS x ,que tu annonces avoir switché, de facto tu ne possédes pas de loigiciel sous classic.

alors d'ou vient ton Final Cut  que tu souhaites tellement faire tourner en bidouillant?

sinon il te reste à acheter final cut express. on ne peux pas toujours tout vouloir et avoir dans ce bas monde


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (26 Juin 2003)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai lu avec attention ce débat sur le boot d'OS 9.

Ne vous en déplaise, certains ont encore un besoin vital de booter sous l'OS 9.

Je vais vous donner un exemple que je connais bien, celui du Notariat.

Une dizaine de sociétés ont développé des progiciels basés sous word pour l'établissement des actes et des sous produits.
Seuls deux sociétés proposent Mac, les autres vendent windows.

Sous Mac nous tournons avec des OS allant de 7.5 à 9.22 avec Word 6.
Pour la compta nous utilisons 4D sous 9 bein sur.

Lorsque l'on parle d'OS X aux développeurs, ceux-ci nous font remarquer que le nombre de licences de leur progiciel vendues sous mac n'est pas assez important pour permettre un portage sous OS X.

Par contre, les nouvelles technologies sont entrées dans le notariat : internet, adsl, signature numérique, authentification par carte magnétiques, etc.
Nous avons besoin de machines récentes sinon nous nous coupons du reste de la profession qui elle évolue sous Windows plateforme sous laquelle sont mises en place en premier les nouvelles technologies. On adapte ensuite par Mac.

Alors que faire :
Acheter les machines compatibles avec les nouvelles technologies et conserver les anciennes pour la production des actes ?

A terme, nous serons contraint de passer sous WINDOWS si nous n'arrivons pas encore à faire marcher notre progiciel sous 9.

Les développeurs ne sont pas pressés en effet de porter le progiciel d'actes et la compta sous X compte tenu du nombre encore très important d'utilisateur d'OS 9.

Notre seule chance est de pouvoir faire tourner notre progiciel sous OS 9 avec des nouvelles machines pendant encore quelque temps, temps nécessaire pour que les développeur puissent constater que les utilisateurs mac sont toujours là et que ce portage sera rentable.

Le passage sous Win XP n'a posé aucun problème aux utilisateurs de 98 qui achètent les nouvelles machines. Cet argument massue est donné pour inciter au passage à l'ennemi...

Merci messieurs de ne pas condamner trop vite ceux qui ne peuvent pas suivre le progrès immédiatement mais si vous pouvez, aidez les.

Voila, alors merci à celui qui trouvera la solution pour booter avec les nouvelles machines sous OS 9 pendant encore quelque temps.


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (28 Juin 2003)

Pour Teotip :
Vas à cette adresse et tu va trouver une methode qui doit marcher.
http://www.osxfacile.com/os9.html
J'ai trouvé un post d'une personne sur un autre forum qui l'a testé.
Tiens-nous informé du résultat.


----------

